
Ask HN: Help prepare for AWS solution architect associate certificate exam - r_dev
I am working as a developer from past 6 year and was involved in DevOps activities from past 2 years. I am trying to move into DevOps domain and want to get a certification for the same. I have worked full-time on AWS from past 6 months and created infra from scratch (mostly automated using cloud-formation) for a website. On giving some mock-test for Solution architect associate i score 500 out of 1000. I want to know some resources ( open-source&#x2F;paid  ) which will help me prepare for the certificate examination.
======
mindcrime
I used the course on Linux Academy, plus an Anki deck I found in the list of
shared decks. That, along with making up a bunch of questions in an Anki deck
myself, using the FAQ pages for the various AWS services, was good enough to
pass comfortably.

That said... The test is _not_ easy. I studied pretty hard and have a
considerable amount of real world experience with AWS, and I was honestly a
bit nervous when I got to the end of the test. I usually try to over-prepare
for tests like this, and usually expect to go in and score pretty close to
100%, and on this one, while I had no problem passing, I wasn't even close to
a 100% score. Take that for what it's worth.

